

Nothing Is More Expensive Than A Cheap Lawyer - waltz
http://www.forbes.com/sites/amyanderson/2013/06/04/nothing-is-more-expensive-than-a-cheap-lawyer/

======
Terretta
Counterpoint -- nothing is more expensive than a cheap lawyer, except for an
expensive law firm that knows how to churn your bill.

[http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2013/03/25/suit-offers-a-peek-
at...](http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2013/03/25/suit-offers-a-peek-at-the-
practice-of-padding-a-legal-bill/)

------
pravda
It is trivially easy to find a lawyer who is both expensive and incompetent.

